# Happy New Years from the Mobile, AL area!



## joshmurrah (Jan 1, 2013)

May the New Year bring you fortune and good tidings!

5D2, 16-35 II, f/5.6 bulb mode (< 8 seconds) with cable release. Multi-shot pano for the neighborhood, then left the tripod's rotation unlocked, so that I could rotate it to catch fireworks. Matched them up to the pano via layers in CS6.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jan 1, 2013)

Cheers and Happy New Year to All from the DC area! This shot was taken last night at the Kennedy Center with my Powershot S100, ISO 800, f/2, 1/20 second, handheld. (I would have loved to have had my 6D, but it would not have fit into my evening bag!) Even though the stage and screen are way too overexposed, I love this shot because of the unknown couple kissing in the upper left hand corner.


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year. I celebrated by letting a friend persuade me to go "swimming" in a sea-filled lake . At least it wasn't raining like it has been for most of the year or snowing. The temperature had dropped compared to recently though, but it was still a balmy 5 or 6 Celsius.


----------

